# New Flounder Setup on the Catfish Boat



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally got around to getting me a set of lights for the boat. Twelve volt LED's and I mean these things are bright. Want be long and I can try'em out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice setup. What the specks and brand on the lights?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Very nice setup. What the specks and brand on the lights?


I bought the setup at Brunson's net in Foley. The light are RoHS and 3900 lumens. I hooked it up to a battery at 9 last night and it was still burning at 5 this morning so I pretty satisfied.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw those over at Brunsons.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

J&m has the same setup , looks good . Hope they work out for you! I didn't gig one time this past year , miss it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Whens the invite Sbarrow? Nice looking set up you have there, probably get a few more doormats like you did that ONE last year


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Really like the light set-up. Really good light output and should work well.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

tips n tails said:


> Whens the invite Sbarrow? Nice looking set up you have there, probably get a few more doormats like you did that ONE last year


I'll start looking here in a few weeks. I'll let you know.


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

you can find that led set up on www.ultimategiglights.com


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

petefisher said:


> you can find that led set up on www.ultimategiglights.com


I assume you own this company????


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

yes I am the owner/ I have lights down at Brunson net foley Al/ jand m tack and sams tackle. These are very good lights. should last a long time.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How much do they cost? and how much do they draw, do you need a generator?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

flukedaddy said:


> How much do they cost? and how much do they draw, do you need a generator?


prices and other info are on the website he posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

petefisher said:


> you can find that led set up on www.ultimategiglights.com


Way, way, way overpriced.:no::no::no:


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

It's not for every one. Just the ones that want the best


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

petefisher said:


> It's not for every one. Just the ones that want the best



LOL...HeHe


400 watt MH in front and 175MH out the sides.

Boat has since been repowered with 2012 DF-90A Suzzy


----------



## petefisher (Oct 13, 2012)

now that's a flounder gigging machine, rape the sea with that rig.


----------



## Gulfdiver (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice setup! YOu can gig flounder and broil them at the same time!


----------

